# 135 GALLON TANK WATER IS AT ZERO



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

FISH FROM A 60 GALLON THATS WATER'S NITRATE LEVEL IS KINDA HIGH... I DID WATER CHANGES TO BRING DOWN ..TRANSFER TO THE 135 .....WHICH LEVELS ARE PERFECT TO WHAT THEY NEED TO BE .....WILL THEY GET SHOCKED BY THIS???? BEING THAT THE NITRATE IS NOT HIGH AND THEY HAVE BEEN IN WATER THAT HAD ALOT OF NITRATE ...... THIS MAY SOUND STUPID BUT I WOULD JUST LIKE TO KNOW TO EASE MY MIND ....


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

Abrupt changes in water parameters (even if it's to better water conditions) should be done slowly or else you will stress your fish. Only exception to this rule is when the water they are currently in puts them in immediate danger of death (pH crash, possible poisons in the water), in which case stress is the least of your worries and get them out quick.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

thanks .....I put them all in with my new fish yesterday and they were swimming around getting used to there new surroundings .....the reds are much more active now with the new additions to the tank ........Although my big reds are being chased alot by the little super reds ........


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

MR HARLEY said:


> FISH FROM A 60 GALLON THATS WATER'S NITRATE LEVEL IS KINDA HIGH... I DID WATER CHANGES TO BRING DOWN ..TRANSFER TO THE 135 .....WHICH LEVELS ARE PERFECT TO WHAT THEY NEED TO BE .....WILL THEY GET SHOCKED BY THIS???? BEING THAT THE NITRATE IS NOT HIGH AND THEY HAVE BEEN IN WATER THAT HAD ALOT OF NITRATE ...... THIS MAY SOUND STUPID BUT I WOULD JUST LIKE TO KNOW TO EASE MY MIND ....


 try to make sure your caps lock is off before posting....sheesh, I have a headache now


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pls excuse ....i corrected it on my second post ....


----------

